

Firefox will be getting a new release every six weeks. - AndrewDucker
http://blog.mozilla.com/futurereleases/2011/07/19/every-six-weeks/

======
john-n
Hate to be "that guy", but this is quite old news isn't it?

~~~
wccrawford
Yeah, date from the article is almost exactly a month ago now.

